# measuring loco speed



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

Found a dandy $.99 speed measurer on the iphone app store. you put in the distance, then time as it passes through the measured area. I put in 36 inches and the start/stop gives a good readout. You can measure 1 mph or up to 900 mph. Next I went to the real railroad and looked up speed limits for different classes of rails. Quite informative. So now I can set a speed number on my DCC and know the proto speed. Wonder if there are more model train apps out there.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Neat, I'm sure that'll be very useful for many who like to introduce some prototypical accuracy. My Z21 can show progress in speed steps, mph or kph which is useful but only accurate with Roco/Fleischman locos.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I do basically the same thing using an Excel spreadsheet to do the math. Then I plot a graph of scale speed vs. dial setting on my controller, so that I can quickly look up any speed that I want.

In practice, I try to memorize the 25 MPH setting for each loco and adjust from there, depending on the train and where it is on the layout.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a multi speed calculator on my website that I use and has worked well for me....:thumbsup:


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a program (for computer use) and an app (Android) you can try.
Go to http://pattinson.net/ under downloads and grab *RRCALC*.
Let me know what you think of them, and if other functions would be useful.

The link *RR Calculations* also has some web-based calculations.


----------

